# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Officers Group

## Polyneikos

Οπως θα εχετε διαπιστωστει όλα τα ενεργα μελη του φόρουμ η επισκεψιμότητα του από μελη-επισκέπτες εχει αναπτυχθει ραγδαια τον τελευταιο καιρο...
Αυτη η εξελιξη μας χαροποιεί ιδιαιτερα γιατί δείχνει την προτίμηση του κόσμου ως προς την κοινότητα μας,παραλληλα αποδυκνείουμε ότι είμαστα μια εγκυρη πηγη πληροφοριων ως προς το άθλημα μας.
Επειδη όμως η καθε εξελιξη δημιουργει παραπανω υποχρεωσεις ως προς την ανταπόκριση μας και οι Administrators & Moderators είμαστε συγκεκριμενοι και μπορουμε να εχουμε μια δεδομενη παρουσια η οποια καποιες φορες μπορεί να είναι ανεπαρκης υπήρξε η σκεψη να αξιοποιηθουν καποια μελη που εχουν δείξει σοβαρα δείγματα γραφης ως προς την παρουσία τους στο φόρουμ και να παρουν καποια εξτρα δικαιωματα ως προς την διαχείριση του φόρουμ αλλά παράλληλα και να επωμιστουν καποιες ευθυνες...
*Η σκεψη μας λοιπον είναι να δημιουργηθει μια καινουργια ομαδα,οι Officers,οι οποιοι θα εχουν σημαντικο ρόλο ως προς τον συντονισμο του φόρουμ.*
Παραλληλα με την παρουσια τους στο καινουργιο πόστο οι Οfficers θα είναι ένα σκαλοπατι στο να γίνουν και εκεινοι Μοderators καποιοι στιγμη,αν φυσικα και εκεινοι το επιθυμουν,εφόσον δουν και καποια άλλη πλευρα του φόρουμ,περισσότερο υπευθυνη από αυτη του απλου μελους...
Υπήρξαν αρκετες συζητησεις μεταξυ μας και σκεψεις για καποια μελη ,που να πληρουν καποιες προϋποθεσεις..Η επιθυμια μας είναι σε αυτη την ομαδα να εισαγαγονται σιγα σιγα καποια ατομα που χαίρουν εκτίμησης αλλά παράλληλα έχουν ικανοποιητικο χρόνο παρουσίας στο φόρουμ καθημερινα αλλά και όρεξη...
*Για να μην μακρυγορήσω και αλλο θα ήθελα να καλωσορίσω τον πρωτο σε αυτη την ειδικη ομαδα,τον Stelako !!Στελιο σιδερενιος, καλα κουράγια και θα θελαμε να σε ευχαριστησουμε που δεχτηκες να μας βοηθησεις να ανεβασουμε και αλλο το  !!*

----------


## Μαρία

Στέλιο καλή συνεχεια και απο αυτη τη θεση, καλο κουραγιο και μπραβο σου για την ορεξη που εχεις και δειχνεις για την εξελιξη και την πορεια του bodybuilding.gr!!!! :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Haris Pilton

Συγχαρητήρια Στελιο!
Ωρες ωρες,αναρωτιόμουν γιατι δεν ήσουν τίποτα μοντερειτορ με τις άμεσες και καθοδηγητικές απαντήσεις σου με λινκς ακομα και στις πιο άκυρες ερωτήσεις!

Η όρεξη σου ειναι εμφανέστατη και πλέον με παράσημο!  :01. Mr. Green:   :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Levrone

Μπραβο Στελαρα!

θα αποτελεσεις το συνδεσμο μεταξυ της υψηλης ταξης (moderators) -των πλουσιων- και ολων ημων που ανηκουμε στα κατωτερα κοινωνικα στρωματα και ειμαστε παιδια κατωτερου Θεου!!!!!!!!!!!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## thegravijia

> Μπραβο Στελαρα!
> 
> θα αποτελεσεις το συνδεσμο μεταξυ της υψηλης ταξης (moderators) -των πλουσιων- και ολων ημων που ανηκουμε στα κατωτερα κοινωνικα στρωματα και ειμαστε παιδια κατωτερου Θεου!!!!!!!!!!!


να τος ο καρλ μαρξ !  :01. Razz: 

ωραιος στελακο!

----------


## KATERINI 144

^^^  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 


στελιο θα σου πω ποια ειναι τα μαυρα πρόβατα............. και για να πιάνουμε δουλεια σιγα σιγα κλείδωσε 10 θεματα  να δείξεις πυγμή!!!   :01. Mr. Green: 


καλορίζικος  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Καταρχάς να πω ένα ευχαριστώ στο team των παιδιών που με εμπιστεύτηκαν, ούτως ή άλλως περνούσα αρκετή ώρα στο pc, ας βοηθήσω λίγο περισσότερο  :08. Toast: Χαρά μου λοιπόν! Μακάρι να έχω ώρες να ασχολούμαι.  :02. Welcome: 



> Στέλιο καλή συνεχεια και απο αυτη τη θεση, καλο κουραγιο και μπραβο σου για την ορεξη που εχεις και δειχνεις για την εξελιξη και την πορεια του bodybuilding.gr!!!!


Ευχαριστώ Μαρία, το καλύτερο δυνατό  :08. Toast: 



> Συγχαρητήρια Στελιο!
> Ωρες ωρες,αναρωτιόμουν γιατι δεν ήσουν τίποτα μοντερειτορ με τις άμεσες και καθοδηγητικές απαντήσεις σου με λινκς ακομα και στις πιο άκυρες ερωτήσεις!
> 
> Η όρεξη σου ειναι εμφανέστατη και πλέον με παράσημο!


Έκανα πολλές άκυρες ερωτήσεις για αρχή και ευχαριστώ τα παιδιά που μου απαντούσαν και με καθοδηγούσαν. Όπως δε με αποπήραν έτσι δε θέλω να αποπάρω κανέναν. Ευχαριστώ Χάρη!



> Μπραβο Στελαρα!
> θα αποτελεσεις το συνδεσμο μεταξυ της υψηλης ταξης (moderators) -των πλουσιων- και ολων ημων που ανηκουμε στα κατωτερα κοινωνικα στρωματα και ειμαστε παιδια κατωτερου Θεου!!!!!!!!!!!


Σε ποια παράταξη είπαμε είσαι γραμμένος στη σχολή σου;;;  :01. Mr. Green: 
Για να δεις τι καλός που είμαι να σου κάνω τη χάρη να σου μιλάω και τώρα, ότι θέλεις να με ρωτάς. Αλλά σε παρακαλώ να με προσφωνείς Κ. Στέλιο. Ευχαριστώ.
 :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 
Γιατρέ πολύ σε πάω να το ξέρεις!  :08. Toast: 



> να τος ο καρλ μαρξ ! 
> 
> ωραιος στελακο!


^^ Φίλος του Μαρξ, καλά το πες!
Thanks Billy.



> ^^^ 
> 
> στελιο θα σου πω ποια ειναι τα μαυρα πρόβατα............. και για να πιάνουμε δουλεια σιγα σιγα κλείδωσε 10 θεματα  να δείξεις πυγμή!!!  
> 
> 
> καλορίζικος


Περιμένω pm με ονόματα.  :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:   :01. Razz:

----------


## vAnY

:08. Toast:  συγχαρητηριαααα Στελακο !!!

Ποτε  θα κερασεις???? :01. ROFL:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλως όρισες στελάκο σ αυτο το γκρόυπ που είναι ενα σκαλοπάτι πρίν το μοντ και απο κοντα τον φωτη να σου μάθει τα μυστικά  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

> συγχαρητηριαααα Στελακο !!!
> 
> Ποτε  θα κερασεις????


Δε ξέρω το πότε ακριβώς όμως οτι θα κεράσω είναι σίγουρο!  :08. Toast: 
Προσπαθώ να βάλω ένα 3ήμερο Αθήνα στο πρόγραμμά μου.  :03. Thumb up: 

Ευχαριστώ Βάνυ!




> καλως όρισες στελάκο σ αυτο το γκρόυπ που είναι ενα σκαλοπάτι πρίν το μοντ και απο κοντα τον φωτη να σου μάθει τα μυστικά


Να 'σαι καλά Ηλία, όσο για τον Φώτη εννοείται! Έχω καταλάβει πόσο μέσα στα πράγματα είναι. Γάτα Σε ΌΛΑ.  :08. Toast:

----------


## Μαρία

> Να 'σαι καλά Ηλία, όσο για τον Φώτη εννοείται! Έχω καταλάβει πόσο μέσα στα πράγματα είναι. Γάτα Σε ΌΛΑ.


Γατα με πεταλα,κεραμιδόγατο!!!!Μιαου!!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

πάρδος παρακαλώ, πάρδος  :01. Cool:

----------


## Levrone

Tζαγκουαρ!!!!!

----------


## Μαρία

Εγω δεν ειπα τιποτα

----------


## Haris Pilton

Χαχαχαχα!

Οι συνήθης ύποπτοι...

Σα δεν ντρέπεστε !Ολα οφ τοπικ τα καταντήσατε !

----------


## Levrone

Μπραβο μωρεεεε!!!!!

Ηταν οντως μια πολυ καλη αλλα και αναμενομενη επιλογη!




επιτελους και ενας ΑΕΚτζης στο team, 

(ο κυριος απο Κατερινη δεν πιανεται, ειναι ντουσανικος!!!!!!  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: )

----------


## Titanium

Μπράβο ρε διάολε να ουμ :03. Clap:  :03. Thumb up:  :08. Toast:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym

μπραβο μπραβο...πραγματικα το αξιζει το παιδι...!!!!!!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Devil

> Νέος officer: *Devil* 
> 
> Καλή δυναμη και υπομονή Δημήτρη.
> 
> ΜΒ


ευχαριστω Πανο...  :08. Toast: 




> Σιδεροκέφαλος Δημήτρη
> 
> Τώρα θα μάθουμε καλύτερα τις αγγλικές ορολογίες και συντομεύσεις στα συμπληρώματα


ευχαριστω στελακο....

θα δεις τον γιαννη.... θα τον κανω αστερι (και ΑΕΚαρα....) :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 




> Ολεεεεεεεεεεε αυτα ειναι,καλη αρχη μητσο σιδεροκεφαλος!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Υ.Γ.Καλα ελεγαν οι προφητειες,ο διαβολος σιγα σιγα θα αποκτησει εξουσια και αναγνωρισιμοτητα μεχρι να γινει η δευτερα παρουσια...μηπως να το ξανασκεφτειτε?


ευχαριστω Bill....

ελα ρε.... λεπτομεριες....  πολυ πολυ να κανω μπαν ολο το φορουμ.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 




> Δημητρη σιδερενιος,το φόρουμ εχει κερδισει πολλα με την συμμετοχή σου,πιστευω ότι η προσθηκη σου στο team θα βοηθησει πολυ την δυναμικη του φορουμ.Σιδερενιος,αντε και το πρωτο Ban δικο σου


Ευχαριστω polyneike.... 

και για πες ποιον να μπαναρω????? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 
(να ριξω ενα διημερο στον beef???? :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: )




> Μπραβο μωρεεεε!!!!!
> 
> Ηταν οντως μια πολυ καλη αλλα και αναμενομενη επιλογη!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> επιτελους και ενας ΑΕΚτζης στο team, 
> 
> (ο κυριος απο Κατερινη δεν πιανεται, ειναι ντουσανικος!!!!!! )


Ευχαριστω levroni..... :01. Wink:  :01. Wink:  :01. Wink: 

το θυμασαι το σχεδιο που λεγαμε.... :01. Wink:  το φορουμ θα γινει κιτρινομαυρο σε λιγο καιρο..... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 




> Μπράβο ρε διάολε να ουμ


Ελα ρε τιτανιουμ.... ευχαριστω ρε.... :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 




> μπραβο μπραβο...πραγματικα το αξιζει το παιδι...!!!!!!!!


Ευχαριστω πολυ gym..... :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## 72K

Για σου ρε Τζιμάκο! Καλώς τα δέχτηκες  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

> Για σου ρε Τζιμάκο! Καλώς τα δέχτηκες


Ευχαριστω Κωστα... :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ελμερ

σιδηροκεφαλος devil (κι ας μου γκρεμισες το ειδωλο τον frank zane που μου πες πως εχει θυρωειδη) :01. Wink:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## Devil

> σιδηροκεφαλος devil (κι ας μου γκρεμισες το ειδωλο τον frank zane που μου πες πως εχει θυρωειδη)


ευχαριστω ελμερ.... :01. Wink: 

δεν φταιω εγω ελμερ..... αυτος ειχε.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

καλώς ήρθες στο τιμ δημήτρη , νομίζω πως έχεις να προσφέρεις πολλα στο φόρουμ και απο το πόστο του όφισερ έχεις περισσότερες δυνατότητες  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 
εγω έλεγα για να εξασκήσεις τα δάχτυλά σου ρίξε κανενα μπάν τον γιάννη η τον φώτη να εξασκηθείς και στη διαδικασία  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Georges

Σ' αυτή την πόλη... που γεννηθήκαν όλοι μπάτσοι... λέει ένα κομμάτι   :08. One Laugh:   :01. Razz: 

Άντε καλορίζικος ρε   :08. Toast:

----------


## Devil

> καλώς ήρθες στο τιμ δημήτρη , νομίζω πως έχεις να προσφέρεις πολλα στο φόρουμ και απο το πόστο του όφισερ έχεις περισσότερες δυνατότητες 
> εγω έλεγα για να εξασκήσεις τα δάχτυλά σου ρίξε κανενα μπάν τον γιάννη η τον φώτη να εξασκηθείς και στη διαδικασία


Ευχαριστω κυριε Ηλια..... :01. Wink: 

οχι τον Φωτη.... ειναι ΑΕΚαρα.... για τον Γιαννη το συζηταμε (εκτος αν αλλαξει ομαδα....) :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 




> Σ' αυτή την πόλη... που γεννηθήκαν όλοι μπάτσοι... λέει ένα κομμάτι   
> 
> Άντε καλορίζικος ρε





ευχαριστω george :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## giannis64

:01. Wink: 


> Μπραβο μωρεεεε!!!!!
> 
> Ηταν οντως μια πολυ καλη αλλα και αναμενομενη επιλογη!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> επιτελους και ενας ΑΕΚτζης στο team, 
> 
> (ο κυριος απο Κατερινη δεν πιανεται, ειναι ντουσανικος!!!!!! )


ρε σεις... αυτο δεν το σκεφτηκα!! τι ηθελα και εριξα υπερ του? :01. Razz: 




> καλώς ήρθες στο τιμ δημήτρη , νομίζω πως έχεις να προσφέρεις πολλα στο φόρουμ και απο το πόστο του όφισερ έχεις περισσότερες δυνατότητες 
> εγω έλεγα για να εξασκήσεις τα δάχτυλά σου ρίξε κανενα μπάν τον γιάννη η τον φώτη να εξασκηθείς και στη διαδικασία


εσυ αμεσως.. να βρεις σημαχο.. :08. Turtle: 

δημητρη καλως ηρθες στην ομαδα. καλο κουραγιο και αρκετη υπομονη. θα βοηθησεις σιγουρα ολη την ομαδα.. :08. Toast: 

πρωτο μπαν στον υπερμαχο του τοπικ <χοτ μπειμπι>.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Spyros1993

Μπράβο Δημήτρη!  :01. Smile:

----------


## Devil

Ευχαριστω Γιαννη (ΑΕΚαρα..... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: )  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast: 




> Μπράβο Δημήτρη!


ευχαριστω....  :01. Wink:

----------


## exkaliber

καιρος ητανε  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

> καιρος ητανε



 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL: 
thank you :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## den23

όταν θα σε συμβουλευομαι τώρα πρέπει να σου μιλαω στον πληθuντικο δηλαδη;;  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Devil

> όταν θα σε συμβουλευομαι τώρα πρέπει να σου μιλαω στον πληθuντικο δηλαδη;;


δεν ειναι και ασχημη ιδεα..... :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## hlias102

Καλή θητεία :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

> Καλή θητεία


thank you :01. Wink:

----------


## humanoid

Μπραβο για την κινηση,ο devil ειναι απτα ατομα που ανεβαζουν την ποιοτητα του φορουμ.
Καλο κουραγιο διαολε  :01. Wink:

----------


## lef

> Καλή θητεία





> thank you


φανταρος πας ρε??? :01. Mr. Green: 
officer?????
ela re mitsara paixtaraaaa(αντε κανε και την πρωτη σου παρατηρηση :01. Mr. Green: )

συγχαρητηρια φιλοσ.πραγματικα το αξιζεις.ευχαριστουμε για ολα :03. Clap: 
αντε παρε και την αεκ τωρα που δεν εχει χρηματοδοτη :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> Μπραβο για την κινηση,ο devil ειναι απτα ατομα που ανεβαζουν την ποιοτητα του φορουμ.
> Καλο κουραγιο διαολε


ευχαριστω humanoid :01. Wink:  :01. Mr. Green: 




> φανταρος πας ρε???
> officer?????
> ela re mitsara paixtaraaaa(αντε κανε και την πρωτη σου παρατηρηση)
> 
> συγχαρητηρια φιλοσ.πραγματικα το αξιζεις.ευχαριστουμε για ολα
> αντε παρε και την αεκ τωρα που δεν εχει χρηματοδοτη


ελα ρε λεφ.... ευχαριστω ρε....
οχι εσενα δεν σου κανω παρατηρηση για αυτο.... πολυ πολυ να φας κανα μπαν επειδη εισαι γαυρος :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

που θα παει θα την παρω και αυτη....  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## -beba-

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## geo28

congrats κι απο μενα devil,ωραιος!

----------


## dionisos

Συγχαρητήρια δαίμονα!!! :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## marvin

Καλη πορεια στα νεα σου καθηκοντα!!!! :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Αντωνης

Ωραιος ρε διαολε :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 

Το νου σου τωρα που θα χεις πολλες υποχρεωσεις ως οφισερ μην καταβολισεις... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Nio

Κύριε Διάολε, καλή πορεία και από 'μένα.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Σιδεροκέφαλος Δημήτρη  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

Σιδεροκέφαλος Δημήτρη  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Devil

Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους.... :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## beefmeup

μπραβο ρε! :01. Mr. Green: 

καλως τα 3-0 :01. Mr. Green: 

χνιεχ!

----------


## Devil

> μπραβο ρε!
> 
> καλως τα 3-0
> 
> χνιεχ!


thank you..... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 

τα 3..... μηδεν!!!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## gmalamos

> Νέος officer: *Devil* 
> 
> Καλή δυναμη και υπομονή Δημήτρη.
> 
> ΜΒ


Ποοο και βρηκατε ατομο τωρα.. :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 


Αντε δυναμη δυναμη!

----------


## Dreiko

wtf???πως μου ξεφυγε αυτο???? :01. ROFL:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: 

αντε ρε μητσο.....επιτελους ενας ΑΕΚτζης officer..... :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Devil

> Ποοο και βρηκατε ατομο τωρα..
> 
> 
> Αντε δυναμη δυναμη!


ευχαριστω... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 




> wtf???πως μου ξεφυγε αυτο????
> 
> αντε ρε μητσο.....επιτελους ενας ΑΕΚτζης officer.....



ελα ρε.... κιτρινομαυρο ειναι το φορουμ λεμε.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

[QUOTE=Devil;367118 ελα ρε.... κιτρινομαυρο ειναι το φορουμ λεμε.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle: [/QUOTE]

θαθελες!!!! :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## -beba-

> wtf???πως μου ξεφυγε αυτο????
> 
> αντε ρε μητσο.....επιτελους ενας *ΑΕΚτζης* officer.....


 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Devil

> θαθελες!!!!


κι εγω και ο Φωτης και ο Βαγγελης και ο λεβρον και η μπεμπα και αλλοι πολλοι ακομα.... και εσυ μαζι μη σου πω.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

Τι ομαδα ειστε ?   για δες   :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> κι *εγω* και ο *Φωτης* και ο *Βαγγελης* και ο *λεβρον* και η *μπεμπα* και αλλοι πολλοι ακομα.... και εσυ μαζι μη σου πω....


η ποιότητα μετραει λεμε, ολα τα βαρια χαρτια εδω ειναι  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Dreiko

> η ποιότητα μετραει λεμε, ολα τα βαρια χαρτια εδω ειναι


 :08. Turtle:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## giannis64

*Muscleboss* *Polyneikos** ‎**giannis64**  και πολλοι αλλοι..*

 :03. Thumb up: *  τι να λεμε τωρα??  πιο πολυ ποιοτητα??*

αντε ας τα κανει καποιος και μια μεταφωρα στο αναλογο τοπικ τωρα!! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Levrone

> κι εγω και ο Φωτης και ο Βαγγελης και ο λεβρον και η μπεμπα και αλλοι πολλοι ακομα.... και εσυ μαζι μη σου πω....


και η Marvin ειναι ΑΕΚΑΡΑ ρεεεε!!!

και ο humanoid!!!

----------


## marvin

> και η Marvin ειναι ΑΕΚΑΡΑ ρεεεε!!!
> 
> και ο humanoid!!!


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## gym

PAOK ρεεεεεεεεε....μετραει? :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sofos

> PAOK ρεεεεεεεεε....μετραει?


 :03. Thumb up:  :03. Clap:  
 :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## tommygunz

Έλα ρε Μήτσο παιχτούραααα!!! :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap: 
Μπράβο ρε συ!! Καλορίζικος!! Σίγουρα θα βοηθήσεις, έχεις πάρα πολλές γνώσεις και με έχεις βοηθήσει και εμένα προσωπικά πάρα πολύ. Καλή δύναμη!! :08. Toast:

----------


## Manos1989

Ελα ρε Μήτσο!!!
Μπράβο, καλή αρχή, από τα ελάχιστα άτομα που έχουν βοηθήσει τόσο πολύ το φόρουμ και εμένα προσωπικά  :01. Razz: 



p.s μη παρεξηγείς που άργησα να γράψω.....τώρα γύρισα από Κίνα :08. Turtle:

----------


## Devil

> Έλα ρε Μήτσο παιχτούραααα!!!
> Μπράβο ρε συ!! Καλορίζικος!! Σίγουρα θα βοηθήσεις, έχεις πάρα πολλές γνώσεις και με έχεις βοηθήσει και εμένα προσωπικά πάρα πολύ. Καλή δύναμη!!


ελα ρε τομ ευχαριστω πολυ.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 




> Ελα ρε Μήτσο!!!
> Μπράβο, καλή αρχή, από τα ελάχιστα άτομα που έχουν βοηθήσει τόσο πολύ το φόρουμ και εμένα προσωπικά 
> 
> 
> p.s μη παρεξηγείς που άργησα να γράψω.....τώρα γύρισα από Κίνα


χεχεχεχε..... εμαθες τπτ απο κινεζικα??? :02. Chinese:  :02. Chinese:  :02. Chinese: 

ευχαριστω μανο.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## primordial

Καλορίζικος κ σιδεροκέφαλος Μήτσε........ :03. Clap:

----------


## Devil

> Καλορίζικος κ σιδεροκέφαλος Μήτσε........


ευχαριστω.... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## savage

δημητρη μπραβο κι απο μενα . πολυ καλη κινηση απο το φορουμ. ο δημητρης εχεις πολλες γνωσεις και κυριως πολυ διαθεση,που ειναι και το πιο βασικο για τα νεα του καθηκοντα.

----------


## TToni Shark

Καλορίζικος και από εμένα Μήτσο :03. Thumb up: .ΧΙΛΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ

----------


## Devil

> δημητρη μπραβο κι απο μενα . πολυ καλη κινηση απο το φορουμ. ο δημητρης εχεις πολλες γνωσεις και κυριως πολυ διαθεση,που ειναι και το πιο βασικο για τα νεα του καθηκοντα.


ευχαριστω νικ... :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 




> Καλορίζικος και από εμένα Μήτσο.ΧΙΛΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ


ευχαριστω... :03. Thumb up:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## deluxe

Ελα Ολυμπιακαρες μου! Ελπιζω να μη σβηνονται τα θεματα μου!  :01. ROFL:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> PAOK ρεεεεεεεεε....μετραει?



μετράει και παραμετράει , έχει εδω μέσα και κρυφούς (όχι αδερφές ) κρυφοπαοκια  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------

